# Carlton 17 Jewels / Fairfax Watch Co.



## carpecaligo (Nov 16, 2009)

I found this gem in the bottom of a costume jewelry bin at a market. i was origionally hoping to transform it into jewelry, but thought that first I ought to see if it:

A. Has any value (I couldn't find any information about the Fairfax watch Co.)

B. Can be repaired.

C. Has an interesting history.

A basic internet search was fairly fruitless, but I'm hoping you guys will be able to help out.




























Thanks in advance,

Carpecaligo


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice looking watch face.Looks like an AS984 movement with is certainly repairable but i would say not a very expensive watch now, although in it,s day it would have been a mid range watch.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

i'm not sure if this is a carlton with the 'n' worn off or whether it actually is a carlto :dntknw:










john


----------



## carpecaligo (Nov 16, 2009)

seemore said:


> although in it's day it would have been a mid range watch.


Any idea when "it's day" was?


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Probably the 1940,s


----------

